# How could I knit this?



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I came across this pullover and would like to knit it on my Brother machine, but not sure how. The bottom half is very simple in one colour rib pattern but having trouble working out the top half. It appers to me that was knitted top down on an industrial circular machine (I could be wrong). Any ideas? Thank you for your time
regards
Eva


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning! Hope you find out how to make it.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Start from the top by hand and finish on the machine when you come to underarms. That's what I would do.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks like a yoke jumper and yokes can be knitted on a machine.

Join the Machine knit yoke sweater group on FB


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Could it be that the pullover is knit bottom up until the arms are attached and then somehow sideways with a seam in the back by one of the sleeves? Just a wild guess on my part. Or is it knit sideways with short rows from the bottom to the top.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

It certainly is a stunning pattern.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Could it be intarsia ? From the bottom up ? 
I’am most certainly not an expert in working things out . The top looks good !


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you, I might make an attempt knitting it by hand. xx


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you I might do that


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm not sure about knitting it sideways, but it could work thank you for your reply xx


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you, I just joined. xx


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

Definitely not sideways knitted as the ribs are perpendicular. I would say knitted in the round and the yoke shaping done by decreases (bottom up) or increases (top down). A stunning jumper.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for that, I agree with you 100%


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

This is one stunning jumper. Clever designing--want to get my hands on it to examine!
Looks like the sleeves are raglan? Do the stripes continue on the back?


----------



## carolyne21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Is it just machine knit as I would love to knit this by hand it’s a lovely pattern


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Lovely sweater! If you've made the circular blankets on your machine, I'm thinking a modified version of that for the yoke. Knit sideways and seamed together. The stripes really make that sweater interesting. Matching the stripes from yoke down the sleeves and front/back would take some thought. Glad you posted this!


nuttynurse1153 said:


> Hi everyone, I came across this pullover and would like to knit it on my Brother machine, but not sure how. The bottom half is very simple in one colour rib pattern but having trouble working out the top half. It appers to me that was knitted top down on an industrial circular machine (I could be wrong). Any ideas? Thank you for your time
> regards
> Eva


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, yes the front and back are the same, unfortunately l only have the photos.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks very much l appreciate all your advice. Xxx


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say it was knitted sideways........Jaysclark is right saying it is a yoke top sweater.
It can be done but would take a lot of working out. It's a beautiful sweater and well worth the effort it would take making it.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Been looking for a uniqye pullover for the girls for Christmas next year. This idea is a sure candidate. LOVE the seek lines and flattering form. Thank you for the post. xo ws


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks to me as if it could be knit as a round-yoke pullover. I've knit well over a hundred of those over the years, using Jodie Raymond's round yoke pullover patterns.

For those patterns, the yoke is knit first (front and back as separate pieces). If you look closely at your picture, you can see the decreases in the white sections between each of the black vertical lines. These decreases, up to the neck, will give it the round shape. Each yoke piece is started using scrap yarn and ravel cord, and worked upwards to the neck. After the front and back yoke pieces are knit (and taken off on scrap yarn), they are rehung side by side on the machine and the neck ribbing is knit. The yoke is then taken off the machine, the seams are sewn, and the yoke is blocked flat to stabilize the round shape.

To complete the sweater, the sleeves, front and back are all knit downwards from the yoke, by picking up stitches from the edges of the completed yoke, and once all four of those sections are done, the ravel cord is just pulled out to remove the scrap yarn you started with, and the sleeves, front and back are blocked and seams sewn.

It really helps to have a garter bar to do the decreases to shape a round yoke, as you have to do them every few rows and move a lot of stitches to the center to fill in where you've made all those decreases.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you so much for the detailed instruction, it was very helpful. Do you think it is a 2:1 rib selection all the way? Unfortunately don't have a garter bar and unable to find one on the internet. last year I purchased a chinese version of garter bar but it didn't fit at all, since then I cannot find one to purchase, which can be very useful indeed. Do I add the black yarn by hand? this might be easier to knit by hand especially the yoke section. Perhaps I knit the body and sleeves seperately and hand knit the yoke. Would the sleeves be triange shaped? Sorry for asking so many questions. 
Regards
Eva


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Right, looks that way. On the machine I'd do the yoke sideways though. OR maybe someone will translate the pic into a pattern, would be lovely!


Babsj said:


> Definitely not sideways knitted as the ribs are perpendicular. I would say knitted in the round and the yoke shaping done by decreases (bottom up) or increases (top down). A stunning jumper.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

That would be lovely, thank you so much ????


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The pattern part is probably knitted sideways then attached to the bottom. It,s a very nice sweater


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful....would love that pattern


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

It's a commercially knit sweater, probably made in India or the like. You guys have a lot more ambition than I would, to make this on the machine or even hand-knitted, I think it would take (me) forever. You can buy it for $22 here: https://www.berrylook.com/en/Products/striped-half-turtleneck-winter-women-sweater-203352.html (But I have to admit it's a lovely sweater.)


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> It's a commercially knit sweater, probably made in India or the like. You guys have a lot more ambition than I would, to make this on the machine or even hand-knitted, I think it would take (me) forever. You can buy it for $22 here: https://www.berrylook.com/en/Products/striped-half-turtleneck-winter-women-sweater-203352.html (But I have to admit it's a lovely sweater.)


Thanks for putting the link on here. Seeing it in reversed colours, and being able to zoom in on it, makes it easier to see how it has been made.


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply, yes it is a nice sweater and so cheap to buy also. However, my sister asked me if I could knit it for her as she is a big lady and they don't do it in big sizes. We both looked at the site but she needs a larger one. I gave up on it as even if I make an attempt it will not be the same. Thank you for your advice. regards
Eva


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

The top is not knitted sideways because the stitches would be a different direction. My knitting buddies are making a fair isle sweater on the machine. They have been using DAK to help them. They knitted from the top.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

randiejg said:


> It looks to me as if it could be knit as a round-yoke pullover. I've knit well over a hundred of those over the years, using Jodie Raymond's round yoke pullover patterns.
> 
> For those patterns, the yoke is knit first (front and back as separate pieces). If you look closely at your picture, you can see the decreases in the white sections between each of the black vertical lines. These decreases, up to the neck, will give it the round shape. Each yoke piece is started using scrap yarn and ravel cord, and worked upwards to the neck. After the front and back yoke pieces are knit (and taken off on scrap yarn), they are rehung side by side on the machine and the neck ribbing is knit. The yoke is then taken off the machine, the seams are sewn, and the yoke is blocked flat to stabilize the round shape.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: great description. It's definitely not sideways knitted. The yoke could be hand knitted if she doesn't have the garter bar....may of the Shetland yokes are hand knit and the body machine knit.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I have no clue, but I hope you find a way. It is so beautiful!


----------



## Nigella (Jun 6, 2015)

I dont know the answer to your question - but that is one gorgeous jumper and if I were you I'd search and search until the answer is found....


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

I would think it is sideways knitted with 2 rows purl then 2 rows straight stitches, then the yoke is knitted with short rows in the same manner, could be possible with the garter carriage.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like some kind of rib with decreases going to the top. The second color looks like it starts at the armhole with decreases or increases. The sleeve is a raglan added to top.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is very striking.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree with haystack. I think it is a round yoke sweater.


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all: that is beautiful please a picture when you finish it


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

Can this site help you? http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/circular-knitting-patterns-with-round-yokes-inches.htm


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

This knit in rib (2/2?). I would knit the front and the back, and the sleeves separately up to to yoke part on the machine, and then remove them on waste yarn. Then, I would hand knit the yolk in the round with circular needles or double pointed needles. After doing the machine knit part pieces, pick up the live stitches below the waste yarn with the hand knitting needles of your choice. I would start picking up stitches from a sleeve, then the front, the other sleeve, then the back, and join. I would use intarsia method so as not to have long floats on the private side, which means using a different thread for each of the second color triangles (yikes).


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The older Japanese garter bars come up fairly frequently on eBay. You just have to keep checking.

You can get a different style garter bar from KrisKrafter (http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html). These are available in different gauges and lengths. I much prefer the Japanese style, but that's probably because it's what I've been used to using for many, many years. I do use the shorter length KrisKrafter on the mid-gauge to move groups of stitches around.

I was thinking that another way to do the detail on the yoke of this sweater, would be to knit and shape the yoke in the solid color, then add the spokes one at a time, by using the latch tool to work a chain stitch (which would basically look like a vertical row of stitches), pulling up a loop to the front, then pushing the latch tool to the back on the next row up to catch a new loop and pulling it to the front and through the loop on the hook, repeating all the way up to the neckline, where the last loops could be put onto the needles to knit into the ribbing at the neck. Admittedly, this would take some planning to figure out where best to do the decreases to shape the yoke, so that you can keep clear vertical lines between the decreases, but there would be no floats on the back to worry about or show through to the front if you have a lot of contrast, like the black on white.

It would take some significant planning, but the latching actually goes pretty quickly. I once did a dozen baby and children's afghans with farmyard animals and a barn worked in intarsia, with fencing all around, and this was what worked best for me for all the fencing and vertical trim, etc. on the barns.


----------

